# Cuteness pic;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well my mom named the little guy Sam, he was born on 3-9. I was going to sell him, but I think he's staying and well Wesson (the sheep) apparently agrees;-) I have 6 other munchkins running around, and Sam is the only one allowed to do this;-)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my that is CUTE! Sam is smart....that looks like a very comfy and warm spot to nap in!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Why do you recon Wesson allows him up there? I agree looks like a kid lazyboy to me!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That's way cute! What a comfy bed for the little guy


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just too cute


----------



## mountainminilynn (Jan 14, 2014)

How sweet!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

The kid is cute but OMG!!!!! I LOVE Wesson.... He just looks so wise and noble and those aren't words I generally associate with sheep....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> The kid is cute but OMG!!!!! I LOVE Wesson.... He just looks so wise and noble and those aren't words I generally associate with sheep....


You know NubianFan I've had several people who say they despise sheep because they are not friendly or personable, and they are hard to catch etc.... They see Smith, Wesson's brother and Wesson and ask how in the world did you tame these sheep. They pretty much act like my goats. They love to be petted, they know their names, and they are easy to catch and doing hoof trims on them, nothing to it. I need to shear them though in the next few weeks, but I don't think that will be too much trouble with them... We bottle fed them since they were a week old... Now, I have to make a decision if these guys stay or go to the sale barn, this is why it's a TOUGH decision to make....I think they are staying though;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww, that is just too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is just ADORABLE !!!! I agree , they look like keepers to me


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You know I came home for my break (I do split shifts since I'm a school bus driver) and Smith and Wesson were both laying in the barn, and low and behold all the kids were taking turns jumping from one sheep to the other... just having a grand old time... Sheep didn't mind one bit. I think Sam started all this.... I wish I had my phone with me, I would have taken a video of it;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that must have been adorable , lolol. Glad you saw it


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

I love this pic!! Thx for sharing.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

They look like 2 bugs in a rug. So cute!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, how cute! It must be so warm and cozy up there, it's like his personal walking wool blanket  .


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

So cute!


Fenn Farms 
fennfarmsgoats.com
Facebook.com/fennfarms


----------

